# Fish ID



## cptskinny

Anybody have any idea what this is? Caught at the Paradise hole today.


----------



## marmidor

Black sea-bass???


----------



## Naby

Hmm, you've got me. Was it really that dark? The black stripes are throwing me off.


----------



## fishn4fun

Look like a black sea bass to me to


----------



## Naby

To me it is shaped more like a snapper, and it looks to have a little red in it.


----------



## cptskinny

It is not a black sea bass. I have caught quite a few of them this year. It was more of a dark maroon knd of color.


----------



## lastcast

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSrEUQxcpqP-Xq_3JUlpqSqIzNIcZgCrI37r0KcBJzk-1kFjuHSeg

It's a Cubbyu.


----------



## Naby

It doesn't look like that to me, but that picture is on this page and it certainly looks like the bottom pic.

http://www.thejump.net/id/cubbyu.htm


----------



## cptskinny

That loos like it. Never heard of a cubbyu. Will have to research it.

Thanks


----------



## reelthrill

That is what all our red snapper are starting to look like after the oil spill!


----------



## lastcast

The first pic is off the net and looks to be in bad shape, the second is one we caught at the Edge. Corypheana shared her great wisdom of the name for us.:thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter

yep its a Cubbyu or striped drum I catch them all the time in deep water off shore


----------



## Captdroot

*Looks like a 

k - e - e - p -e - r 

OR 

b - a - i - t

now!*


----------



## iFish

i caught them before . but was offshore 100 + depth


----------



## Okuma

Really looks like a cubbyu


----------



## Bullshooter

Looks like might be an immature tripletail.


----------



## GROUPER321

Not even close to a tripletail. See these on natural bottom diving. That's a large one for sure. Did you eat it?? What did it taste like, I wonder.....


----------



## sounding_good

looks close to a tilapia to me...


----------



## SquidBrand

GROUPER321 said:


> Not even close to a tripletail. See these on natural bottom diving. That's a large one for sure. Did you eat it?? What did it taste like, I wonder.....


Lol... That be ballzy to eat it before you knew what it was... screw it, give me a bite.


----------



## ashcreek

Its a dinner fish yep thats it a dinner fish


----------



## ManFish

bluegill?


----------



## Chris V

Ditto the Cubbyu


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

*easy one*

That is definitely an indonesian galftop grasscroaker!!


----------



## CatHunter

flounderpounder28 said:


> That is definitely an indonesian galftop grasscroaker!!


that was my first guess:thumbsup:


----------



## Ozeanjager

*It's called a high hat*

Never seen one that big . Looks like a high hat . Member of the jack fish family. , not a jack as in AJ , rudder fish or hard tail. But jack fish have that high dorsel.


----------



## fishnhuntguy

*????*

It's a tripletail-black-seabass-snapper-drum. Thought yall knew this.


----------



## sealark

Who gives a shit, how did it taste.


----------



## finfever61

Another old post got ya


----------

